# VK - New stock arrivals 20/01/2016



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/16)

A nice big shipment just landed, in the box was the following:

Vaporesso Target VTC 75W Starter KIT Stainless Steel




Kangertech Topbox Mini Starter Kit 75W TC Black




GeekVape 521 TAB




Authentic UD Master Kit




Eleaf iStick Basic Replacement Coils 5 Pack ( GS-Air 2 )
Vaporesso Ceramic cCELL Replacement Coil 5 Pack

RESTOCKS:

Ijust 2 Kits
Eleaf Istick 60W TC kits
Aspire Nautilus coils
Nitecore I2 & I4 chargers
Wismec Realeux RX200 in black and white
UD Double decker Vape Bags
UD Cotton

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/1/16)

The Vaporesso coils look like they will work in the iJust2/Melo2 tanks, do you guys have the Nickel or Kanthal version? The description on your site is a bit vague


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vaporesso coils look like they will work in the iJust2/Melo2 tanks, do you guys have the Nickel or Kanthal version? The description on your site is a bit vague



They will indeed, and the triton and Atlantis and Vapmod X-tank  We got the nickel coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

